# War Museum vandals sought by Ottawa police



## bridges (12 Oct 2012)

I didn't hear about this at the time-?   If this is a repeat or should go in Military History instead, plse move accordingly.

Reproduced IAW the Fair Dealings provision of the Copyright Act.



> Swastika painted at the back of museum, RCAF plane defaced, police say.
> 
> Ottawa police released a security camera image of two men suspected of vandalizing the Canadian War Museum.
> 
> ...




http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2012/10/12/ottawa-war-museum-vandalism.html


----------



## Dirt Digger (12 Oct 2012)

A link to the Ottawa Police site...includes an addition picture of one of the two getaway vehicles.  Not sure if the camera shoots video or timed photos, but hopefully they were able to pull the plate when the vehicle arrived/departed.  Also, here's hoping that a set of rims need to be sold to pay for a lawyer.

(Reproduced IAW the Fair Dealings provision of the Copyright Act....not that the cops probably mind the message getting out.)

http://www.ottawapolice.ca/en/MediaRoom/NewsReleases/12-10-12/a6e2cd78-cf7f-4c93-8fff-5ad737177711.aspx


----------



## fraserdw (12 Oct 2012)

They look like army guys, tight hair cuts, clean faces......


----------



## Dissident (12 Oct 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> They look like army guys, tight hair cuts, clean faces......



Woe to them if they are.


----------



## krustyrl (12 Oct 2012)

Look like useless 'tards to me given their hobbies.!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Oct 2012)

Asshats.
I hope they are given their just desserts.


----------



## bridges (13 Oct 2012)

I was wondering about the flag on the front guy's t-shirt - St. Andrew's Cross?   :facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2013)

*Usual caveat:  Under Canada's Charter of Rights & Freedoms, "Any person charged with an offence has the right .... to be presumed innocent until proven guilty according to law in a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal"*​


> Ottawa police have charged two men for allegedly spray-painting a swastika and an offensive message on a plane at the Canadian War Museum this past August.
> 
> Security footage showed two men arrive at the museum in separate four-door dark cars around 4:30 a.m. on Aug. 27.
> 
> ...


_Ottawa Citizen_, 14 Jan 13


----------



## gun runner (26 Jan 2013)

If these two idiots are the culprits, and they have been successfully tried and found guilty beyond all reasonable doubt, then and only then, should they be made to stand on the steps of the National War Monument next Rememberance day, and tell the nation why they did what they did, and formally apologize to our vets, and our fellow citizens for this stupid deed. Ubique


----------



## infantryonline (15 May 2013)

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Crown+withdraws+mischief+charges+against+young+accused/8390979/story.html?

The charges made against these individuals were dropped. The boys have been acquitted of all charges and a formal apology from the Police is to be issued. The security tapes were reviewed in court and there was no evidence or record of the boys defacing any property. They did, as they said, check out the planes, take a few pictures, and leave.


----------



## Nemo888 (16 May 2013)

Something like that happened to me. I told them look back further in the tape you lazy bastards. They did. I never got an apology.


----------

